# Kayfun Lite 2021



## moto (18/1/21)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (18/1/21)

I want.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/1/21)

*Description*
The first Kayfun Lite was introduced in 2013 as the entry level Kayfun and it quickly became the benchmark RTA to which all MTL atomisers are compared to for flavour. Now the Plus is here with major improvements!

The new AEROKON air flow system is a unique air flow adjustment that controls the air directly under the coil where it counts, leading to improved performance with MTL setups, more flavour, optimised vapour saturation and it seals the 510 connector. The new Kayfun Lite Plus] is smaller than some drippers with a height of only 33mm!

The build deck can be accessed with liquid in the tank and filling is much easier now that it is done through the bottom of the tank. SvoeMesto have included some nice extras, the MTL Figura clear tip, and a Dome+ tank with steel engraved beauty ring that sets it apart visually from the original Lite. The Lite Plus is also cross compatible with all accessories for the Kayfun Lite 2019.

Features


New – AEROKON air flow control
Sealed 510 connector
Air adjustment directly under the coil from 0 – 1.8mm
Includes the Dome+ tank with steel beauty ring as an extra
Includes MTL Figura clear drip tip as an extra
Super-short design
316L SS construction
Easy to build deck
Bottom filling
PEEK insulators
PSU window
Small chamber size for the best possible flavour
Made in Germany
Serial number for authentication


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/1/21)




----------



## incredible_hullk (18/1/21)

moto said:


> View attachment 219731


So much want


----------

